# How smooth does drywall mud need to be before continuing with primer, texturing and final painting.



## jfguerrero1 (Feb 20, 2020)

This is my first large scale diy drywall project. I had racoons get into the attic and destroy the (1) electrical wiring, (2) insulation, and (3) left feces everywhere. Because the crawl space was so tight that I couldn't get to the areas from the attic, and because the sheetrock on the attic side was so disgusting with the feces and urine I had to remove parts of the ceiling and walls (cuts in the wall were made to replace the entire run of the electrical wire from the outlet, damage to wire in the attic, back to the breaker box) and in some cases the entire ceiling in some rooms. I have corrected all 3 items. I am in the final coating of mud (I think) before I prime the drywall, texture, and put on final painting.

I have seen videos on youtube on levels of drywalling finishes. I believe I need to be at level 4 or maybe even level 5. But those videos are not good at showing very clearly how smooth the drywall finish should be - what imperfections are acceptable because they will be hidden by the texturing.

I am including pictures of the 'orange peel' finish I have in the house. This is the finish that these repaired areas will be done to. My question, I looked at where I am at in the sanding of the mud and I see imperfections, with the 'orange peel' texture, how much of the imperfections in the finish do I need to smooth out? (Hope this makes sense.)

In image 3-8 which image shows an acceptable level of finish or needs to have a better quality finish?

Thank you Everyone in advance for your help and comments.

Frank

Images 1 and 2 is the existing textured finish.









zoom in of image 1









Images 3 - 8 show existing imperctions on my finishes.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Are you aiming to replicate the existing texture?


----------



## jfguerrero1 (Feb 20, 2020)

huesmann said:


> Are you aiming to replicate the existing texture?


Yes


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, it looks like some kind of knock-down texture, so the smoother you can get it the better. The holes in your last pic probably need to be filled.


----------



## jfguerrero1 (Feb 20, 2020)

huesmann said:


> Well, it looks like some kind of knock-down texture, so the smoother you can get it the better. The holes in your last pic probably need to be filled.


It’s ‘orange peel’ texture. I don’t know if it’s considered a type of ‘knock-down’ texture. Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

My opinion ... none of your images of bare sheetrock are good enough to begin painting.


----------



## jfguerrero1 (Feb 20, 2020)

Thank you half-fast Eddie. I am guessing that is true even with the walls being textured???


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Texture can make bad finishing a little harder to spot but won't hide it completely. It's always best to get the finish as good as you can before you apply the texture!


----------



## jfguerrero1 (Feb 20, 2020)

Thank you Mark Sr. I have applied another skimming coat. Looks much better. I was trying to shortcut the process. And being lazy I guess. Thank you all for the feedback.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

As a DIYer who has now done a ton of drywalling, I learned a couple practical things the hard way.
1. Use lightweight mud for everything but your taping. Sanding is MUCH easier.
2. I thin my mud significantly for my final coats. Think pudding, and plan to go thin and use at least 2 coats.
3. Depending on what I'm going over (a crack/hole in a painted wall, for instance), I often use a wet sponge instead of a sanding block. FAR less dust, and it has the potential to create a perfect seam between the mud and the surface.
4. I assume I'm going to be applying at least 3, and probably 4 coats of mud - all of them thin.

I don't know if any of this is any help, but I feel better about myself now...


----------



## jfguerrero1 (Feb 20, 2020)

Thank you Dr Hicks. I did start thinning the mud some. It does make it easier to both apply and sand. And thank you for your advise.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I detest sanding so I try to apply the mud as neatly as I can. I only sand the final coat of mud. I often use a wet sponge to smooth out the repair when working in an occupied house. A sponge will smooth out the mud well but if the mud is uneven it doesn't do a great job of making it flat.


----------

